# 'Dead' train crew delays Chicago commuters



## Save Our Trains Michigan (Oct 6, 2006)

http://www.utu.org/worksite/detail_news.cfm?ArticleID=30930



> 'Dead' train crew delays Chicago commuters Thousands of rail commuters on Metra's Southwest Line were delayed--some nearly two hours--Thursday morning (Oct. 5) because a freight train was blocking the tracks and its crew was not allowed to move it, according to the Chicago Tribune.
> 
> The incident was the latest in a series of problems that commuters say they have faced on the line serving Chicago's Southwest Side and suburbs.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sam Damon (Oct 7, 2006)

Not good...

Even so, the CSX response, or lack thereof speaks volumes. Note how the reporter in the original article could not get a response out of CSX; only the Metra PR person could.

IMO, it is a classic case of bad RR PR. But I've typed in other threads how lousy most RR public relations is these days.


----------



## frj1983 (Oct 10, 2006)

If it would have been me sitting on that train, I really would have been ___!

Perhaps the CSX PR person stayed invisible for fear of receiving about 1200 angry e-mails, calls, or letters from Chicago Bound Commuters!


----------

